# BBQ Sausage ABTs Montana Meal Dish 3



## disco (Dec 11, 2017)

This is the third dish I made for a recent visit from Montana Friends for a bonspiel.

The day before the meal, I cooked up 125 ml (1/2 cup) of my PWE Breakfast Sausage until crumbly and let it cool.








I mixed the sausage with 125 ml (1/2 cup) grated cheddar and 125 ml (1/2 cup) cream cheese.







I cut 7 jalapenos in half, removed the seeds, stems and white membrane.







I spooned 15 ml (1 tablespoon) of Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce into the bottom of each jalapeno half.







I stuffed the jalapenos with the cheese mixture and wrapped 1/2 strip of bacon around each pepper half.












I put the ABTs on a tray sprayed with baking spray and put it in the freezer for an hour. Then I bagged them and put them in the freezer until the next day.












I took them out of the freezer and put them in a 230 F smker for 1 1/2 hours.







The finished product.






These just vanished off the plate. The sausage gave a nice firm bite and the bbq sauce gave just a touch of sweet! I love them.

Disco


----------



## griz400 (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice ... I laid about 4 in a bowl of chili Saturday


----------



## disco (Dec 11, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Nice ... I laid about 4 in a bowl of chili Saturday


That sounds great!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice color on those.  Now I have to find the sausage thread..
Good stuff!


----------



## disco (Dec 11, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Nice color on those.  Now I have to find the sausage thread..
> Good stuff!


Thanks, Johnny!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2017)

D, Nice twist w/the sauce on your ABT's. They look delicious!


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks, CM. My best buddy said they were my best ABTS.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 19, 2017)

"This is the third dish I made for a recent visit from Montana Friends for a bonspiel."

Another fine product put out from the house of Disco. Points/likes whatever we're calling them now.

Although I still can't wrap my head around why people enjoy sweeping ice so a granite slab can land in the middle of a target. Hope you won.

Chris


----------



## disco (Dec 19, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> "This is the third dish I made for a recent visit from Montana Friends for a bonspiel."
> 
> Another fine product put out from the house of Disco. Points/likes whatever we're calling them now.
> 
> ...


True. Curling doesn't make sense like baseball where  you hit a ball with a stick and then run around stomping on bags.

We didn't win but our record was 3 and 2 so we did ok and there was beer after. The Montanans did that. Us Canadians aren't big on beer.

Thanks for the point!

Disco


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 19, 2017)

"True. Curling doesn't make sense like baseball where you hit a ball with a stick and then run around stomping on bags."

Touche, Disco touche.

Chris


----------

